# Plakat erstellen, welche DPI nimmt man dafuer?



## Krischu (10. Juli 2006)

Was sind uebliche DPI-Werte fuer Plakate (Litfassaeulen, Plakatwaende) ?
Ich habe ein Photo zur Weiterverarbeitung fuer ein Plakat und wuerde gerne wissen, wieviel
PixelxPixel ich brauche, damit das Ergebnis akzeptabel ist. Das Plakat soll 3mx2m gross
werden.
Ich habe eine 3072x2048 pixel grosse Vorlage, aus der ich aber etwas herausschneiden will.
Dies wird dann nachher unter Umstaenden pixeliert auf dem Plakat erscheinen. Gibt es 
Moeglichkeiten, die Pixelierung zu glaetten?

Beispiel: 

Wenn ich aus dem 3072x2048er Bild einen Ausschnit 300x200 nehme, und den als Hintergrund fuer  mein Plakat nehme, dann sieht man sicher die Saegezaehnchen. Kann man das glaetten, so, dass es nicht auffaellt?


----------



## The_Maegges (10. Juli 2006)

Für Druckaufträge sind 300 DPI üblich.

Wenn du einen Ausschnitt von 300x200 Pixel auf ein Bild übertragen willst, welches 3 auf 2 Meter gross wird, wird das garantiert aufpixeln. 
Photoshop kann zwar eine Glättung, aber bei den Dimensionen kannst du genausogut mit nem halben Brathähnchen zum Tierarzt gehen und ihn fragen, ob man da noch was retten kann...

Ich würde dir empfehlen, deinen gewünschten Hintergrund nachzuvektorisieren und dann diese Vektoren zu vergrössern. So könnte es dann doch eher klappen.


----------



## Krischu (10. Juli 2006)

D.h. man tut so, also mache man das Design fuer ein DINA4 Blatt. Welchen
DPI-Wert die Plakatdruckmaschine hat, ist nicht mehr mein Bier.


----------



## der_Jan (10. Juli 2006)

> kannst du genausogut mit nem halben Brathähnchen zum Tierarzt gehen und ihn fragen, ob man da noch was retten kann...


  Den muss ich mir merken 

Du darfst dir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, das du ein A4 Blatt machst, und die DPI geht dich sehr wohl was an, ich würd mich da vorher erkundigen, und dann in der DPI zahlen bauen, bzw wenn die Mögliche "Zu hoch" ist, die entsprechende nehmen.


----------



## The_Maegges (10. Juli 2006)

Siehe Anhang

Edit: Hab vergessen, den Farbmodus umzustellen.
Im Idealfall solltest du unter "Modus" CMYK auswählen.
Damit dürfte das Druckergebnis auch farblich mit deinem Werk in Photoshop übereinstimmen.

Den Modus kannst du aber auch über Bild->Modus zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt einstellen.


----------



## cmyk-vienna (11. Juli 2006)

300 dpi sind aber nur im qualitativ hochwertigen Druck üblich. Plakate werden mit wesentlich weniger Auflösung gedruckt. Meistens 100-150 dpi, hängt aber von der Druckerei ab, vielleicht besser vorher nachfragen.
Infos kannst Du im Allgemeinen auch von der Betreibergesellschaft der Plakatwände bekommen. In Österreich wäre das die Gewista, wie das in D. ausschaut weiß ich nicht.
lg.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. Juli 2006)

Hi,
von mir noch eine Ergänzung. Die niedrigeren DPI sind möglich weil die Rastergröße bei großen Plakaten auch größer gewählt wird da man diese aus der Ferne eh nicht sieht und dann benötigt man eben auch keine 300 dpi mehr. Ich weiß jetzt aber auch nicht wo die Grenze liegt ab welcher man die Dpi runterschraubt.

Gruß

PS: Mit dem Brathänchen zu Kentucky schreit Fi***n, vielleicht kann man nochn Chickenburger draus machen. Das Hänchen kann man bei nem Chickenburger eh nicht mehr erkennen, da interessiert die Quali des Hänchen eh niemanden  .


----------



## chmee (11. Juli 2006)

Definitiv in der Druckerei Deines Vertrauens nachfragen. 

Ich würde auch eher auf Werte zwischen und 40 und 150 dpi tippen.
Bei 40dpi sind es bei 3m --> 4720px Höhe.

mfg chmee


----------

